# New CGC....



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Well with only 4 wks of classes we did our CGC in class & passed. I was amazed even though we did work a few times this past week for it. I was sure her would break his "Stay" exercise. Not easy either with a Thunder/Lightning Storm going on outside. Now I just have to make the time to train Leif on a regular basis & he would do so much better.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Great job, congratulations to you and your poodle!

Paula


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good for you both!!! Way to go!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Hoolie just passed his recently also.. I really didnt think he would  Guess they know what to do when it counts lOL!


----------

